# What are the first steps after buying a new snowboard?



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Try getting it stoned


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Wow*

Talk to someone who knows...maybe pay a shop to set it up for you...won't be much. Overtighten the bindings and the board warps. Undertighten and you may invent a new move ;-)

I've never seen a new board that wasn't waxed...you may not need wax until the first 10 - 20 days of riding....depending upon the riding surface, etc.

Do you already know how to ride?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

bryantp said:


> Talk to someone who knows...maybe pay a shop to set it up for you...won't be much. Overtighten the bindings and the board warps. Undertighten and you may invent a new move ;-)
> 
> I've never seen a new board that wasn't waxed...you may not need wax until the first 10 - 20 days of riding....depending upon the riding surface, etc.
> 
> Do you already know how to ride?


Ya, but I just rented the equipment.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

More or less you have it right, strap the bindings on and go. 

But there is a bit more too that. First determine(or remember) if your regular or goofy foot. If you ride with your left leg forward your regular, right left forward goofy.

If you dont know what width to put your bindings, measure or have someone measure your shoulder width and go with that or as close as you can...stick them in the middle holes(or spread them out one at a time both ways) till your good. Experiment if you like this width or not, it maybe too wide to be comfortable...

If you buy a new board you should wax it, if you dont have the equipment to do it take it in to get waxed at a sports shop. You dont need a tune on a new board just get a wax...


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*New board*

I've bought new Lib Tech, Burton, and Never Summer boards. They all came waxed. I took the first one to get it waxed (not knowing much) and the shop explained that to me.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Wax*

Here's the Lib Tech page on it.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

strap in asap


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

daka123 said:


> Lets say that I buy a new snowboard and bindings. What are the steps to make before taking it to a ride? I mean, I just put the bindings on and Im rdy to go, or I should do things like wax and stuff?


the board comes waxed with factory wax, which is used to keep the board looking good in the shops. I'd say get it waxed first, but you could ride maybe 1 or 2 days then wax it


----------

